# Phrag leaves



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2011)

This Phrag (Demetria) has these markings on several of the leaves. I thought the new growths would not have it, but they do, though not as pronounced yet. I don't think it's a virus, but I don't know for sure. What else can it be???

Older leaves:






Newer leaves:


----------



## Shiva (Aug 9, 2011)

It doesn't look like a virus or any disease to me. It's possible the leaves got stuck together while developping and then slipped and got stuck again and slipped again and so on. The marks left behind could be due to dead cells resulting from the time they were stuck and didn't get the proper amount of light. Maybe someone can come up with a better explanation or theory.


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2011)

It looks internal on the leaves. Some kind of trauma/bruising?

I see what looks like hard water spots and maybe some rough textures that look like dessication.

Have you sprayed with something recently? Too hot and dry???


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 9, 2011)

I see these sunken areas on my plants if not watered enough in hot dry summer weather. The browning areas I'm not sure, could be the same thing but aged (like the brown spots on me! ha,ha!)


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't worry about the water spots. They are either from the well water I used to use before I moved into the greenhouse, or the pond water which has some sediment even after filtration, that I now use. It's the brown areas I'm concerned about.

It's not on any of the other hundred or so Phrags I have. It was on the plant when I got it, but I hoped it was something cultural and would outgrow it. But the new growths have it, though not yet as dark brown.

I've not sprayed with anything, and I've been watering the Phrags 3x a week during the hot weather. Since the spots have been there for a long time, I don't think it is temperature related.

It seems to be occurring in the middle of the leaves, not at the base or the tips. Since it occurs randomly and not symmetrically, it's not the result of leaves being stuck together -- nor have I seen any evidence of that happening.

Thanks for all the suggestions, though. I guess I'll just have to watch and hope. It doesn't seem to have affected the flowering or the flowers.


----------

